# The one that got away.



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

thought this would be a good thread, how about stories about missed oppurtunities on old school gear. Getting out bidded by a penny, selling stuff you wish you haven't ect.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine has to be when I was young at the car audio shop, the owner had a Planet Audio 150 watt 2 channel tube amplifier he used in competitions he was selling for 100 bucks, I hate thinking about it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mine was trading my LANZAR LXR200 even for am earthquake PA-4300 and then the guy wanted to trade back. I was considerate and obliged. Wish'd I would've been a jerk. I so miss that 4300.


----------

